# Comet Goldfish with Finrot



## Riot Grrrl (Jul 25, 2012)

OLO Peeps 

Good to find a site with decent info!
My comet, Stan contracted fin rot  poor baby...
On a positive side; he is pretty much back to his usual self, and no longer sick! YAY**

I have seperated him from the rest of the crew so he could recover in peace.
His fin is starting to grow back, overnight! Which is fantastic!! 

Now the question is; when can I return him to the tank?
I don't want to do it too soon and put too much stress on him, he has been in the "hospital" tank for just over a week now. 
Water changes stress him out quite badly as it is, it takes him 2 days to recover everytime and get back to his usual self. He is quite a fragile boy!

Help would be greatly appreciated as this is the first time any of fishies have ever been ill.

Thank you!
*AWESOME site by the way!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Moved post to new thread. Good luck!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anytime a fish gets sick it's best to keep him in the hospital for at least a month and keep treating with meds for at least a week after he shows signs of being better.


----------

